# how to make your work easier?



## tomstan (Mar 1, 2017)

I posted some idea last week. There were some responds (thank you) 
In short, the business model sucked. No scalable, huge lawsuit risk, etc. 


Here is a new concept. I will be grateful for feedback:

Property owner posts information (what needs to be done(very short description), date when he/she can see with contractors for estimate, street and town name (approximate localization)). Contractors who can show up at that time send an information about themselves (convince property owner that they are the best for this job). Property owner chooses with who she/he wants to talk. We can add rating mechanism to help property owner and promote the best craftsman + eventually completion bonds.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

No, Try again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Home Advisor beat you to it.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

We have them services over here - complete waste of time to the contractor as there is never enough information about the jobs and are hardly worth it 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tomstan (Mar 1, 2017)

thanks


----------

